# Mobile phone screen ratio



## Vendee (Jul 26, 2021)

I'd like to upgrade my phone soon. Just like my cars, I tend to keep my phones for a while. Currently I have a Samsung S7 which is over 5 years old. To be honest, I don't make too many demands on it... I don't play games and don't often watch films etc. What I would like however is a bigger screen. My big passion is photography and when I'm away from home I like to view the stuff I've shot on my phone. 

Also, as I get older, I do appreciate a larger screen. The problem is that phone screens are getting bigger but in fact they are getting longer rather than getting wider. 4:3 or 3:2 is the ideal aspect ratio for photography but current mobile screens are more like 18:9

Any recommendations for a good sized screen on an android phone for photography? Thanks.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've got a samsung s20 fe which is a pretty decent all round phone and the camera I find is excellent but i am not a pro though 

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

You can shoot at 4:3 on a phone with a widescreen. You pick what resolution / ratio you want the camera to use.


----------



## Vendee (Jul 26, 2021)

Ok..... Sorry, I didn't put that question very well. Too much red wine consumed 

I don't really use the phone's camera much. I have a full frame DSLR and a APS-C compact camera that I use and when I'm away from home I like to transfer the images across to the phone to review them on a larger screen.

I do have an aging 8.5" tablet that I sometimes take with me for that purpose but using a large screen phone would save me carrying the tablet around. I think the bottom line is that what I want isn't really available. The Samsung Note 20 Ultra looks like a decent size screen but once a case is fitted, its probably too big to fit in the pocket. I might settle for the Samsung S20 Plus as a compromise between size/functionality/price.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Ah OK, i understand.

The classic dilemma of wanting a big screen device, that doesnt have a big screen.

I have agonised many times about this over the years - since the days of PDA's and Windows Mobile devices with sub 3" displays. IMO the optimum size is 5.5" in terms of big screen, but still feels unobtrusive in pocket.

I now have a Samsung with a 6.5" screen and its fantastic, but is just a bit too big and heavy, if im being honest.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Vendee said:


> Ok..... Sorry, I didn't put that question very well. Too much red wine consumed
> 
> I don't really use the phone's camera much. I have a full frame DSLR and a APS-C compact camera that I use and when I'm away from home I like to transfer the images across to the phone to review them on a larger screen.
> 
> I do have an aging 8.5" tablet that I sometimes take with me for that purpose but using a large screen phone would save me carrying the tablet around. I think the bottom line is that what I want isn't really available. The Samsung Note 20 Ultra looks like a decent size screen but once a case is fitted, its probably too big to fit in the pocket. I might settle for the Samsung S20 Plus as a compromise between size/functionality/price.


If your phone is doing what you want it to do - phone wise that is, then i'd either stick with it or upgrade to newer model and not worry about screen ratio (not a great deal you can do about it, they're similar) and I'd either buy a portable laptop or potentially upgrade your tablet to a slightly larger one...

I've been through this a few years back and decided I really didn't want to carry a 'large / plus' size phone around all the time, for those occasions where I wanted to view my photos on - and shooting in FF, you're not really going to see the best picture on a phone size screen...
I bought a new phone which I'm very happy with and use either an iPad or take the MacBook with me to view on a better screen...

Hope it's of help ;thumb:


----------



## Vendee (Jul 26, 2021)

Thanks guys. I think you are right..... just get a new phone to suit my needs and not focus (pun intended) on the photo display thing. Regardless of the photo considerations, I would like a larger screen as I'm in my 60's and I now sometimes have to wear glasses for reading etc. I reckon I would be ok with a 6.5" or even 6.7" phone in my pocket and that will be easier on the eyes compared to my 5.1" Samsung S7. Cheers.


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

Could try the Samsung folding models, might be ideal for what you're after. They've just announced a new model too, I think.


----------

